# iBook et Coca-Cola



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut, 
Je viens d'en faire une .... j'ai renversé un verre de Coca sur mon iBook    Suis trop con.
Bon alors j'ai basculé de suis l'ordi pour le faire couler, je l'ai éteint, enlevé la batterie .... Ensuite je l'ai démonté : il n'y avait pas de liquide dedans ... j'ai tout remonté et ça tourne ... Par contre je peux voire de l'humidité entre les touches. 
Vous pensez que le fonctionnement normal de mon ordi est transitoire ??? Il va me planter dans une semaine ??
Je suis dégoûté ... ce soir je range mon bureau et vire boissons et clopes dans un rayon de 3 mètres autours de l'iBook ... Je sais c'est trop tard mais bon le mal est fait ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Septembre 2005)

Tsssss tu as transgressé le premier commandement du Macuser qui est de ne jamais boire à coté de son mac !
La sentence est immédiate, hop vilain va...    ...
.....        (Meeerde mon café...  )


----------



## Dramis (13 Septembre 2005)

J'ai renversé du coke diet dans un clavier apple bluetooth, il a fonctionné quelques heures avant de mourrir, même plus synchronisable.  Pourtant j'avais tout démonté pour le nettoyé (il y en a de la visse sur les claviers apple!)

Je sais pas si ton ibook va y survivre, mais le sucre ça ronge les circuits imprimés.

En passant si vous avez besoin de touche pour un clavier apple, faites moi signe!!!


----------



## r e m y (13 Septembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai renversé du coke diet dans un clavier apple bluetooth, il a fonctionné quelques heures avant de mourrir, même plus synchronisable. Pourtant j'avais tout démonté pour le nettoyé (il y en a de la visse sur les claviers apple!)
> 
> Je sais pas si ton ibook va y survivre, mais le sucre ça ronge les circuits imprimés.
> 
> En passant si vous avez besoin de touche pour un clavier apple, faites moi signe!!!


 
euh... en principe il n'y a pas de sucre dans du coke diet!

Par contre le Coca, light ou normal, est un liquide relativement acide (Ph 6). C'est cette acidité qui oxyde le cuivre des contacts


----------



## Zyrol (13 Septembre 2005)

Moi ça m'est arrivé avec du jus d'orange... c'etait sur un clavier de PC, j'ai tout demonté, nettoyé.

Certaines touches collaient un peu par contre... elles mettaient du temps à remonter !


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2005)

oui mais il y a avit juste un peu de liquide sur le clavier .... pas dans l'ordi ... alors ????


----------



## Zyrol (13 Septembre 2005)

moi je dirais que ça devrait aller....

tu verras dans les prochains jours de toute façon...


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il y a avit juste un peu de liquide sur le clavier .... pas dans l'ordi ... alors ????




un clavier endommagé par un liquide peu bloquer le démarrage de la machine


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous, 
A coté de tout ce que ça peut faire de mal est-ce qu'il est possible par une sorte de miracle que ça ne fasse rien du tout ????    
Bon pour l'instant il tourne normalement ... j'espère franchement que ça va continuer ainsi. 
Si rien de terrible ne lui arrive l'histoire aura été une bonne leçon ...  :rose:


----------



## CBi (13 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh... en principe il n'y a pas de sucre dans du coke diet!
> 
> Par contre le Coca, light ou normal, est un liquide relativement acide (Ph 6). C'est cette acidité qui oxyde le cuivre des contacts



Trempe une chaîne de bicyclette bien grasse et sale dans du Coca et regarde comment elle ressort après une heure... Tu me diras si tu penses toujours que le Coca est "relativement" acide...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2005)

Le mien a bu un verre de vin blanc même pas une semaine après que l'ai eu, 


et bien merci l'Apple Care :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien a bu un verre de vin blanc même pas une semaine après que l'ai eu,
> 
> 
> et bien merci l'Apple Care :love:



Mais il y avait du liquide dans la partie sous le clavier ??? Moi nada c'est sec a cette endroit


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mais il y avait du liquide dans la partie sous le clavier ??? Moi nada c'est sec a cette endroit


Dans l'ordi (via les trous d'aérations)
le système de gestion d'énergie est devenu complètement azimuté :sick: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## kertruc (14 Septembre 2005)

De toute façon, t'as pas une assurance pour ce genre de trucs ?
Renseigne toi.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, t'as pas une assurance pour ce genre de trucs ?
> Renseigne toi.



Heu non je pense pas .... quel type d'assurance ????


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2005)

Moi mon portable (nokia 3310) était tombé dans le jus d'orange, il ne marchais plus (comtact abimés, sucrés....) Je l'ai lavé avec du vinaigre (très rapidement) pour enlever le sucre est nettoyer les coposants, puis rincé à l'eau bien correctement. ................ et il remarche


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Heu non je pense pas .... quel type d'assurance ????



Tu peux t'arranger....

Tu demandes gentiment à un copain qu'il dise que c'est lui qui a renversé le verre de coca, et ça sera sa responsabilité civile qui marchera (s'il en a une....)


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux t'arranger....
> 
> Tu demandes gentiment à un copain qu'il dise que c'est lui qui a renversé le verre de coca, et ça sera sa responsabilité civile qui marchera (s'il en a une....)



Ouais ça c'est fait. 
Pour le moment je reste comme ça puisque ça ne change rien, il fonctionne normalement a part quelques touches qui sont "moles" ... le sucre colle bien ... Bon maintenant j'ai mon problème de RAM a régler.... pfffuuuuu  :rose:


----------



## cousinhube (14 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un pote qui a renversé une BUD sur so iBook, et il marche toujours, 8 mois après... 

Cela dit dans le cas cntraire la responsabilité civile c'est le top ;-)


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Septembre 2005)

Comme je le disais ici tout fonctionne bien sauf les touches qui collent de plus en plus. 
L'assistance technique d'Apple ne m'a pas déconseillé de le pulvériser d'eau déminéralisée ... au pire il parait que changer un clavier c'est facile a faire ... vous avez déjà testé ??? Vous en pensez quoi ??? Un clavier coute vers les 40 euros ... vous confirmez ??? 
Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Septembre 2005)

Salut,
je m'étais décidé de faire changer le clavier. J'ai donc contacté l'Assistance Apple qui me donne les coordonnées de réparateurs et me dit que je pourrais le faire moi même ... Le devis tourne vers le 90 euros dont 74 euros pour le clavier (prix Apple). Je trouve ça étrange car le mec de la Hot Line m'a dit qu'un clavier tournait vers les 30 euros ... Je me décide d'essayer de le changer moi même en le commandant chez Apple.
P'tit coup de fil chez Apple, je reexplique mon histoire et la rencontre Coca - iBook. Le mec se renseigne au niveau 2 car il est pas certain de pouvoir m'en envoyer un direct ... il revient ... et là ... c'est bon on vous en envoie un le comble gratos et en plus  sans avoir à renvoyer l'autre ... J'en reste sur le cul. Le client Apple serait-il chouchouté ????   la Pomme.
Une histoire un peu en forme de fable ... avec comme morale .... ne JAMAIS boire ou manger à coté de son ordi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

y en a qu'ont une chance de ....


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y en a qu'ont une chance de ....




     

de cocu, de débutant ... l'avoir bordé de nouilles ou tes cornes de taureau m'en fou du moment que mon iBook tourne et que ma maladresse ne me coûte que 10 minutes de connexion avec la Hote Line ...  :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y en a qu'ont une chance de ....



Ben en fait peut-être pas tant que ça ..... je viens de recevoir un clavier QWERTY  :rose: Bon pas bien grave ils m'en renvoient un lol Je vais me retrouver vendeur de clavier, la Pomme ne voulant pas le récupérer  !!!!!! Bon si quelqu'un est intéressé par un clavier QWERTY .... MP


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Septembre 2005)

Suis content de faire un post à partir de mon nouveau clavier sans coca qui colle pas    :love: .
Chapeau bas à Apple pour le service client, clavier expédié le jour même des Pays-Bas reçu le lendemain par UPS qui en passant est autrement plus efficace que TNT ... le monsieur de TNT il te laisse pas traîner un avis de passage par terre ... il passe un coup de fil et revient dans la journée   .
Bon j'ai soif moi, je m'éloigne ....  :love:  :love: (la morale de l'histoire est bien gravée dans mon DD)


----------

